# Training ldg



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

How would I go about training a great pyrenees. I don't have coyotes but I do have neighborhood dogs who have become more and more interested in getting into my goats pens. I have a fear I will go outside and find them all dead so for right now they are all put up in kidding stalls where nothing can reach them. I'm going Saturday to get a great pyrenees that's 3 months old and has been with his parents with goats and chickens. But what else can I do to help train him


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't own an LGD but have done a lot of research and reading. I know that an LGD is not totally effective, trained, or trustworthy until 1.5 to 2 years of age. Sounds like that may not be fast enough for you... Do they have any older animals available? You definitely want one that has been around goats with an older dog to show them the ropes but that is a long wait and a lot of training time.

Step 1 is to create a dog pen/kennel within the goat pen so that they can be exposed to each other all the time and only let the puppy free when you are in the pen supervising on a daily basis.

Also remember that a female in heat can actually attract the stray dogs rather than deter them...


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

That's one reason I am getting a male. I will not leave him without me there for a while. I have a older collie who is great guarding but I don't trust her enough to be with my goats. She has never even met them. Plus she's going on 11 and I don't want to put her in harms way. One of my does is dog aggressive. She has been with one lgd since she was born but after they were separated when I bought her she's been very aggressive. All they have is the three month old male, they said just put him in there for a few hours on a long leash and address any inappropriate behavior.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmmm - there are a few horror stories on here of LGD puppies being killed by aggressive does within hours or days. And then there are other stories of puppies harassing goat kids to exhaustion/death. I agree the long leash is a good strategy - I just think it is going to take a lot longer than one session/a few hours since puppies get in to a playful moods and forget easily. I guess some type of kennel that you can lock the puppy in at first, and then that only he can access as he gains your trust would protect him from the does.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I have Nigerian dwarfs and he's a BIG BOY. Pushing the size of a Nigerian dwarf already. I have some pens I can put him in that the goats can see him through. He will definitely be trained on some simple commands until I know he will listen and respect me before meeting the goats.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I also found some pyrenees and border collie cross. They have been rasing them mixed for a long time be a use they are more agile being crossed. And they are older than the pure pyrenees. And have already been training as well.


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

I would have to disagree with the pen/kennel. I have raised four LGD's and I found the best most effective way to train one is by instinct. I know it sounds crazy but in reality you training the LGD (especially a Great Pyr) is like an LGD training you to be a human. I know with pet dogs training is good. But when you have such a smart and capable animal the best way to train them is to make sure that:
1. They have a secure pen where they are able to with the goats but not too cramped. (For a small herd of 4 to 5 goats a 16' by 16' pen is more than enough room, we raised our first two dogs in a carport fenced in only letting them out during the day to browse)
2. Are given plenty of food and water
If you do those two things the only training they will need is how to do simple things such as sit, lay, and stay. And when all that is done they will grow and learn their goats and their territory. Within a month to month and a half the dog will be bonded with the goats and ready to be let out to larger land or pens to protect. Hope this was helpful!


----------

